# Just started the Farmers Market and love it!



## lioness (Jun 26, 2011)

So I have done two days now and I am totally hooked. I had the best time and sold some soap too. The people in my little community are so nice and friendly and the people running the market are too. It was nice weather and there was a band playing and with the people making all the nice comments about my passion who could ask for anything else....right? I have done sales in the past at a cosmetic counter for years but nothing prepared me for the buzz I would get from selling something that I loved making....and put my heart into....what a rush....ok its also nice to get out of the house as I am a stay at home mom of a four year old and well....there is only so much conversation you can get out of him....lol.

I also enjoyed that I seemed to be much busier than all the booths around me...hehe
Does anyone else want to share their experiences with markets? Love or hate?


----------



## LauraHoosier (Jun 29, 2011)

I went to check out my local farmers market last weekend and found not one soaper so this gave me some hope!  I'm a little late in the season to have much soap cured and ready to sell not to mention I've never sold anything of my own before so I'm definitely *not *business savvy.  I'm hoping to get the help of a friend to have what I need to sell there at hand so I'm legit.  If nothing else I'll be ready for next year and I'll have a much bigger supply to sell from.


----------



## my2scents (Jul 24, 2011)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE doing my local farmers market, theres 2 other soap people there but over all there are about 80 tents, so lots of customers to go around. Everyone  admires each others crafts & we all have our own followers If some one wants a frangrance that I don't have, I always tell them to ck out the other soapers.
Beautiful park setting just 10 mins from home!


----------

